
GM, not Tesla, is a better bet on autonomous vehicle future, Deutsche Bank says - Fricken
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/25/gm-developing-autonomous-vehicles-at-a-fast-pace-deutsche-bank-says.html
======
pankajdoharey
Dont believe Em' bankers. They could give you loan to buy real estate or mars.

